# Online Paper and Pencil RPG tool



## Cellowyn (Apr 21, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has used any online tools like Fantasy Grounds to play tabletop RPG online (virtual tabletop gaming)?  I have FG, but was looking for something more web-based to use.  Any ideas?


----------



## heruca (Apr 22, 2010)

ScreenMonkey (Windows-only for GM Client) allows players to play using their web browsers (Mac or Windows).

SceneGrinder is brand new, and runs in a browser. It's strictly subscription-based, though, and as I understand it, the GM and the players would all need to have a subscription.

RPGTonight is free and runs in a browser. Same goes for Virtual Battlemat and Map Maker. (a MS Silverlight app that is still in beta).

Links to all of those apps and more can be found here.

Can I ask why you're looking for a web-based virtual tabletop?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2010)

Virtual Battlemap is down right now and has been for a number of weeks...


----------



## tenkar (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll be reviewing some of the major (and not so major) VTTs at my blog listed below in my sig.  I think VTTs will be my topic of choice for the next few weeks.

I've already done some short write-ups on a bakers dozen or so, more in depth to follow with individual VTT write-ups.

Heruca has probably the most comprehensive listing of VTTs on the web.  Battlegrounds is a very good place to start  your search

Ack, I forgot about RPGTonight.  Heck, haven't checked the site in ages.  Might need to check that out again for curiosities sake.


----------



## azhrei_fje (Apr 28, 2010)

tenkar, if you want to chat with a developer/user with questions about RPTools and/or MapTool I'd be happy to do so.  I'm pretty busy this week so a series of emails back and forth might be easiest, but next week I would be available for a Skype or Ventrilo call if you'd like.

I'm not the primary developer, but I've been leading the charge at RPTools.net for a few months while the team lead copes with a new infant at home!


----------



## tenkar (Apr 29, 2010)

very generous offer.  next week might not work for me... training, appointments, chat with son's teachers (fun fun).  or it may if certain events get canceled  

That being said, emails may work well:

I can be reached at erik AT trublunite DOT net

I've always liked maptool, and tokentool is an amazing tool.



azhrei_fje said:


> tenkar, if you want to chat with a developer/user with questions about RPTools and/or MapTool I'd be happy to do so.  I'm pretty busy this week so a series of emails back and forth might be easiest, but next week I would be available for a Skype or Ventrilo call if you'd like.
> 
> I'm not the primary developer, but I've been leading the charge at RPTools.net for a few months while the team lead copes with a new infant at home!


----------



## Cellowyn (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, I was looking for a better system than FG - which requires Users to almost be network engineers by opening firewall ports, etc.  I am OK with it, but some of the guys I play with have issues, and when you're in three states, it isn't easy to troubleshoot.

If you're looking for requirements, here are mine:

A functional interface that allows the Player to:
Roll dice
chat privately and publicly (two windows perhaps)
View the map in main section
Track combat activity on the map (who is where, etc.)
Track high level conditions (who is alive, who is dead, etc.)
Create a character online
Provide ability to use the character abilities as hot keys or clickable elements (ala WOW)
Provide casters with the spell effect zones when spell is cast to determine where their effects will be (on viewable by the caster himself)

For DM:
Tracks combat events (attacks, damage, initiative, saves, etc.)
Is either platform independent or has multiple gamemodes (ala PCGEN)
Allows import of creatures, PCs or NPCs from standard sources (SRD docs) or from custom monster files (based on a template provided in the SRD or in the system itself)
Provides global view of all system activity except private chats
Allows DM to hide map and show when Players move into new area
Provides DM with the ability to define illumination settings for the adventure (e.g., all light sources are at 1/2 strength)
Allows dice rolling - public or private
Allows the import of the rules SRD document(s) for the defined gamemode
Allows for house rules to be set up and stored

Lastly, the interface should be web-based, to avoid the complications of the network firewall issues.

Nice to have: Voice Server to allow in game voice communications (mutable)

I think that is it for now.  If anyone is interested in building this, I would gladly be a tester.


----------



## Matchstick (Aug 11, 2010)

From a Fantasy Grounds perspective you should only have to worry about firewall issues on the hosting server.  After the server is set up any player with a working internet connection should be able to connect without adjustments on their end. In addition the newest version of FG will use UPnP to try and set the router automatically for the server (this will release very soon I think).

I don't know of anything that does all the things you list (that's a substantial list).  Heruca has the definitive list of what's out there as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bigkilla (Aug 11, 2010)

My group just started using  D20pro and we are loving it. Its not browser based but it is easy to use and will fit basically any game system with some tweaking or imagination.


----------

